# help with delta table saw



## chunky08 (Apr 11, 2008)

just bought a delta 10" table saw for a very good price has the delta uni fence works great but looking for some info such as parts list owners manual etc. and age of saw. model # says K-9152 cat# 34670. any help would be apreciated greatly. new here enjoy the forums a lot this is my first post 

thanks cliff


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

The Delta 34-670 table saw is a Motorized saw, the serial number tells me that it's pre 1995. I'd be really suprised if it has a actual Unifence on it, this is one of their lower end saws, I use to have one before I bought a Delta Contractors saw with a Unifence in 1995 that I still use.


----------



## chunky08 (Apr 11, 2008)

*help with delta 10" tablesaw*

it is a unifence i got it today have already used it dead on cast iron table solid saw was hoping to be able to find some info thanks for the ifo on serial # 

cliff


----------



## Rod in Ontario (Feb 19, 2008)

You have any pix of the saw?


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Chunky: really simple just go to the Delta/Porter Cable website, get the 800 number and call them :}:} More than likely they will have anything you need. They are GREAT folks to work with. When I first got my Delta with the Uni I wasnt really sure bout the fence, now that I have been running it for many years they will have to pry it out of my dead hands LOL LOL I luv the fence. The whole saw package is still running like new.:yes::thumbsup:
Jack


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Here's a .PDF link that shows a parts diagram. Looks to be a predecessor to the 36-600 and TS300, which have a 15 amp universal motor, and were typically a tad smaller than a standard contractor saw....~ 22"d x 38"w. My first saw was a 36-600...it was a kind of loud, but it served me well. An actual Unifence on that saw would be rare, and worth at least as much as the saw...if the saw ever fails, keep the fence! :thumbsup: It's worth putting a decent $30 Freud general purp or combo blade on. 

Good luck with it.


----------

